# Eggs in Bird Bath.



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

This morning there were two eggs in my Birdbath. My God sent dove, was sitting on the lawn with a confused look on her face. I think she was egg bound. I put the eggs in with the pigeons to see what would happen.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Webby,
We let moms labor in whirlpool tubs at my hospital, and some even choose to have tub births. Maybe your dove is a progressive thinker.
daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Webby, 


If the two Eggs in the Bird Bath came from your Dove, I do not believe she has any more Eggs to lay for the time being.


Young female Birds often will lay the incidental egg or two in odd places or on the ground, not haveing quite got the ways of it yet, and, will be a little confused.

One does not tend to see 'two' in the same place, usually, in these kinds of occasions.

Are you sure they are hers?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I am reasonably sure they are hers. SHe likes to sit in the bird bath in the morning like its a kiddie pool with a dumb look on her face. They are pretty big eggs. Will know it a few weeks?


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Pigeonmama, I laughed my butt off at that. Made me picture a dove, in the bath, with her Egg Dula and Midwife, going, "Yes, I'm SURE I don't want an epidural! It's going to be natural!" 
Good luck with the eggs, exciting!


----------



## 1Jfazio (10 mo ago)

I just found the dove who has been above my light sitting on edge of birdbath watching over her egg!
She flew into a tree when I needed to go out with pups.
What do I do?
Leave it?
Will the baby hatch in there?
The water is deep.
I’ve read that if you touch egg, mom will abandon it.
Is this true?
Thank you for your help.


pigeonmama said:


> Webby,
> We let moms labor in whirlpool tubs at my hospital, and some even choose to have tub births. Maybe your dove is a progressive thinker.
> daryl


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

1Jfazio said:


> I’ve read that if you touch egg, mom will abandon it.


^ FALSE!

First-time mothers often aren't well prepared to care for eggs. But don't worry, she'll do better next time.  The egg is not likely to be viable, but if you find the bird's nest you could place the egg there.


----------

